# about 20 hours of real good information



## woodnthings

*about 20 hours of real good information, maybe less?*

Just let it play, the next one will start in moments:
http://www.youtube.com/user/thintz12#p/c/9D882BEA27D9D3CC/29/AuCOC3EYTWchttp://www.youtube.com/user/thintz12#grid/user/9D882BEA27D9D3CC
thintz is a member here, he'll be shocked to see himself!  bill


----------



## sofalinux

I like the one about cutting a circle on the table saw. Looks like an accident waiting for someone not paying attention but it also looks like one of the easiest ways to cut a circle without having to set up special equipment.


----------



## Gene Howe

Bill,
Thanks a bunch for posting this. And, thanks to thintz for making the videos. There are some real nuggets of info in them.


----------



## JohnK007

These are really good videos! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## jharris

Thanks! I saw this in a catalog the other day. I want it. No room in my small shop for a mortising machine and my drill press is a bench model. Now all I have do do is convince the"Minister of Finance" that I need one.

Jeff


----------



## johnwicks

These are indeed informative videos. Thanks for putting these videos together...


----------



## J Thomas

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Two thumbs up to thintz for all the effort, time & willingness to share his expertise in so many wood-shop related areas.
Great job! Great videos & Great reviews.
Thanks so much!
..Jon..


----------



## DaveTTC

Ok thanks for that, book marked and saved and subscribed.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

